# Do you know what Cory's are these?



## ghostsword (14 Dec 2010)

Hi, I got some C. Shultzei to breed, but the offspring do not look like the parents.

Do you know what variety of corydora are these?

Also, if you are in London and want some please let me know, I got too many now.


----------



## mlgt (14 Dec 2010)

Nice looking Cories Luis. I have seen dark varients of corys but the interesting bit is the blue tinge it has. 

This link shows some detail of your named cory - http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/sp ... cies_id=34

Looking at the link, the colours can vary. I know they are not the venezuela variety as I have been looking at those for some time. Those are solid blacks.


----------



## nry (14 Dec 2010)

Do cory not change their patterning as they age?  Rings a bell and would explain why yours aren't looking right (can't see piccies at work to know how old/big they are).


----------



## ghostsword (14 Dec 2010)

mlgt said:
			
		

> Nice looking Cories Luis. I have seen dark varients of corys but the interesting bit is the blue tinge it has.
> 
> This link shows some detail of your named cory - http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/sp ... cies_id=34
> 
> Looking at the link, the colours can vary. I know they are not the venezuela variety as I have been looking at those for some time. Those are solid blacks.



The parents look like the ones on the link, the C. Schultzei, but not the offspring. They start pepered, as normal cory's do, but then develop the nice colouring you see here.


----------



## Ed Seeley (14 Dec 2010)

nry said:
			
		

> Do cory not change their patterning as they age?  Rings a bell and would explain why yours aren't looking right (can't see piccies at work to know how old/big they are).



As said above some cories do change pattern dramatically as they develop.  If you don't have any other cory species in the tank then I'd assume they are what they're meant to be and wait and see.  If you're concerned that they may be hybrids then please do not pass them onto anyone until you can be sure and make sure they know exactly what they are if you really must pass them on so hybrids do not get sold as a true species.


----------



## ghostsword (14 Dec 2010)

They may be hybrids, got close to 10 corys on the tank, and 3 diferent species.


----------



## ghostsword (16 Dec 2010)

Thanks Ed..

One of the parents:




The fry:




Parent and fry:




Gave 10 away already, 5 to each of my brothers, they have dwarf cichlids on their tanks, almost impossible for thse cory's to breed there.

They indeed very pretty fish, will see how they grow up and hopefully they are infertile, so a one off.

A video of the family:


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Dec 2010)

I like the red fins, nice looking corries, congrats on the breeding


----------



## ghostsword (16 Dec 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> I like the red fins, nice looking corries, congrats on the breeding



Thanks Paulo,

They are really nice looking, but hybrids, and that can become an issue when I need to dispose of them, just got too many on the tank and in three months the population will double if I am not careful.


----------



## ghostsword (17 Dec 2010)

Maybe some good news after all, from Planet Catfish:
"The image in the last picture is what is called Corydoras aeneus "Gold shoulder" there are many populations of these collected in Western Brazi, Peru, Colombia and Venezuela. Your Albino is almost certainly Corydoras aeneus. So, you are not technically producing a hybrid just colour forms of Corydoras aeneus, until such a time when the whole "Aeneus group gets sorted out. Then many of the colour forms may be given new species names. Albinos turn up in all species and are not considered as anything more than colour forms.

I would still like to see what they look like after a week over a lighter substrate.

The Corydoras aeneus type schultzii "Black" are line bred colour forms that all emanated from Germany about 8 or 10 years ago and were then commercially produced for the hobby in the Czech republic, they remain black whatever colour the substrate. The image below is of a natural Corydoras aeneus type "schultzii" "

I will set two or three on a separate tank with some clear sandy bottom and see what comes out of it.

Would be really cool if they are not a hybrid but just a new colour variation of the C. Aeneus.


----------



## Ed Seeley (17 Dec 2010)

Keep us posted.  What species exactly have you got in the tank that could be possible parents?


----------



## nayr88 (26 Jan 2011)

Congratulations on the breeding Luis, I caught this thread a little late, but how did it go on the lighter substrate? There a stunning little cory.

Are your brothers apisto's spawning with these in the tank?

Cheers mate,


----------



## ghostsword (26 Jan 2011)

My brother has got them with the Apistros, but they are not breeding there.  

He also has a ligh colour sand, and the colour remained, so they are redish on top and dark on the bottom, really nice looking. 

Will take some pics later on.

Sold 5 to a german breeder in December, he paid good money for them, so I expect that soon there will be more like these on the shops or through breeders.

Thanks.


----------



## nayr88 (26 Jan 2011)

nice one mate, as i said they are stunning cory's. ive aways wanted a gang of them. 
do you have any more pictures of the rest in your tank?

cheers


----------



## ghostsword (26 Jan 2011)

My tank is River Slope, it should be on a Journal here.


----------



## Ed Seeley (26 Jan 2011)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> Sold 5 to a german breeder in December, he paid good money for them, so I expect that soon there will be more like these on the shops or through breeders.



If these are hybrids I think that's a real worry.  I can easily see a hybrid being touted for sale as a brand new species and duping a lot of people.  I hope that's not what this breeder has in mind...


----------



## ghostsword (27 Jan 2011)

They are not hybrids, but a colour variation of the C. Aeneus. I only got C. Aeneus on my tank, including the gold shoulder variety, now somehow the gold shoulder mixing with my C. Aeneus albino brought out the reddish back. Out of 30, 5 are in germany and the rest in East London, with me and my brothers. 

None had been released to UK shops yet, I am only selling to individuals at the moment.


----------

